# What's the ideal light for a heavily planted 10g tank?



## Sick-Oh (Oct 2, 2009)

I was sold a dual 40w satellite with an actinic blub for 170 dollars at the LFS. After researching my buy, I'm finding that this is a light for reef aquariums. Did they rip me off? I will it definitely help me grow any species of plant?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you must have more money than sense...$170 for a light for a 10 gallon tank..
dual 40 watt = 80 watts = 8 watts per gallon..about 2-3 times what you would need..
so now you are going to have to get a "big" co2 tank and injection set up..(about $500 or so)...then get a 55 gallon drum of fertilizers..and then get a chainsaw to trim the plants..........lol

ok...you got scammed..only lunatics use 8 wpg..once you get into the high light area is when you need the co2 and ferts...the shop sold you a light they could not otherwise get rid of..i don't think that actinic bulbs are much good for plants..
i would be taking that fixture back and feeding it to the jerk.
you should really match the light to the types of plants you are growing..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> ..and then get a chainsaw to trim the plants..........


ROFLMAO




Sick-Oh said:


> 1) I was sold a dual 40w satellite with an actinic blub for 170 dollars at the LFS. After researching my buy, I'm finding that this is a light for reef aquariums. Did they rip me off?
> 
> 2) I will it definitely help me grow any species of plant?


1) You need your money back and I believe should spend between $30 and $70.

2) The actinic bulb is only minimally beneficial in plant growth.

TR


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I am looking into planting my 10 gallon as well  I have 2 10 watt fluorescent full - spectrum bulbs ( coming to a total of 20 watts.) I think that will work for some medium - light plants, right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes it will Cam.

I don't even suggest buying a light fixture. for $5 in sockets and a toggle switch and a broken light box or some ply wood (and i mean ply wood, not 5 ply), some glue or nails, you could bulb one. Then just buy a single CFL and you have all the light you need, with room for more.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks, lemons


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

If you do go the DIY route like I have in the past though, be careful. Water is not a great conductor without an ionic substance dissolved in it, such as salt. But even with fresh water aquarium, the electricity can flow through, electrocute your fish, start a fire, blow your filter, and many more bad things.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah, I know exactly what you mean. I have a good hood on my tank right now that works very well, It was well worth 25$. In my first tank, I made my own hood.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Actinic is really only for salt water, its it different type of light that is only really beneficial for corals. 
Take the light back! There aren't many companies that make high end lights for 10 gallon tanks because its very expensive to go small. I would just use your normal lights and move your tank to a spot where it can get some direct sunlight from outside.


----------

